

Inside a Restaurant Startup - jakarta
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/09/introducing-start-up-chronicle-are-you-nuts/

======
jyellin
"Are you nuts?

Probably."

Being an entrepreneur, this is my favorite line because the people who say
that an idea is "CRAZY" are usually the ones who become part of the loyal
following. The lesson that we all need to learn from this article is a simple
quote from Dr. Suess, “Be who you are and say what you feel because those who
mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.”

------
DanielStraight
Brilliant comment:

"The Southampton Planning Board has taught me more about Buddhism by accident
than the Dalai Lama did on purpose."

